
Is Success Luck or Hard Work? [video] - erentz
https://youtube.com/watch?v=3LopI4YeC4I
======
fuzzfactor
>Is Success Luck or Hard Work?

Yes, no doubt.

The impossible thing to know is the measure of success since there has never
been a proven accurate technique for that.

Not even financial success and that is truly a pure numbers game.

